# Gurgler Reds



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Got out last week and got a few reds on the gurgler.  Hope this is a sign of what the fall/winter fishing is going to be.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice job and great pics!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Topwater,Topwater!!!!!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful reds, I tie a gurgler in the same color combo as you have there and they are killer on the flats. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice man! I have been catching reds on gurglers as well. I have been successful with chartreuse, white, tan and black. I have caught them in the grass, schooled up bulls and singles along the shoreline. It's a blast to watch them eat a topwater fly.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, it's a blast watching them come up and suck it in. Or as it seems in most cases, attempt to eat in. Who h is most of the excitement anyways. I'm ready for more!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Thanks guys,  it's a blast watching them come up and suck it in.  Or as it seems in most cases,  attempt to eat in.  Who h is most of the excitement anyways.  I'm ready for more!


Ain't that the truth! The trick is don't jerk it away - let them come after it and take it. They'll keep coming after it and sometimes it takes a few eats.


----------

